# TT 500 shifter used as down tube shifters?



## ozbikebuddy (May 3, 2005)

I'm currently got an old Cannondale R3 frame and fork I'm doing a restoroation project on.

As ther are no dedicated down tube shifter i was wondering if anyone knows if the TT500 shifter would work?

There is a guy over on the MTBReview 29er forum who has used them with a X0 rear mech fitted to Paul's thumbie mounts. I have a set of these mount and down tube shifter fit straight on them. The base of the mount is the same as the square mount on a frame.

I just think that this would be a really nice arrangement and be something very different


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

Why not use them bar-end ?


----------

